# Alberta Spruces- Hard to find?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always found Alberta Spruces at Walmart, Menards, Home Depot, etc...BUT *NOT* this year. *Zero! * Anyone finding that in their area? I lost 4-5 over the winter and was looking for replacements, although I do find I like the open look also.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
Me too! Our HD had one A.S. but it was over $40!!!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

My local hardware store had a couple -- 40.00, but they were pretty large.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Here around canton ohio lowes and hd have them. The smaller ones like we use were around 6 or7 bucks.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Here in R.I. I found that Lowe's had them when they first opened their garden shop in the early spring. They were about 20" tall and priced at $16.99 ea. I waited until three weeks ago and the same trees were $7.98 so I bought ten. Last week they were back to $16.99 and I know though experience in the middle of June they will go to $26.99. I've seen this cycle at Lowe's for the last three years so I buy ten at the right time whether I need them or not, I'll always find a spot for them.

Steve


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The same thing is happening in south western Ontario. No Alberta Spruce at Walmart, Lowes, or Home Depot.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some eventually showed up here at Home Depot, buddy of mine got me some when he was in the town 75 miles from here that has one. I picked up a couple of more later when I was there for a VA appt.


----------

